# Aftermarket front and rear view camera install show



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

I created this thread to show you what's possible as far as aftermarket rear (or front) view cameras. I wanted to keep my stock stereo, so buying an expensive aftermarket double din radio just for the camera input was not an option for me.


*Parts I used...*

Rear view mirror with built in 4.3" video monitor with two video inputs and special VW bracket to attach to windshield.
Front camera installed in the VW logo in the grill
Rear camera installed in place of one of the license plate lights
47qF/35V capacitor on the reverse signal line to smooth out the 90% duty cycle and keep rear camera ON

Here's pictures and a short video to demonstrate functionality.


*The front camera installed...*


Camera was bought from Aliexpress. CCD Camera so good image... If you want one.. just search for "volkswagen front logo camera". Plenty of them. $30 bucks or so. Ran its wires though the empty hole for the clutch, into the interior of the car.










*Closeup*














*The rear camera installed*




Bought from Aliexpress as well. About $23 dollars shipped. CCD camera... Great image! Had to unscrew one of the license plate covers and took out the entire assembly. Then ran the wire UP the bumper (without taking the bumper off!) into the interior. Just unclip the rear bumper a little bit where it meets the trunk latch and it'll give you just enough of a gap to run the small wires through.












Closeup










From afar..











*The rear view mirror!*

This was bought from a chinese company directly, from a recommendation I saw in the GTI forum here on this board. It cost $160 altogether. $100 for the mirror.. $30 for the special VW bracket and $30 for 2 day DHL shipping from HK. Quality mirror, but the bracket was broken on arrival. It was not glued and rocked up and down. Had to glue it myself with superglue. LOL

Acts and looks OEM to me. It's exactly the same type of mirror you'd find in a Honda or Acura. It has automatic dimming, just like our OEM mirror. It's all black! (I hated the beige mirror.. looked cheap).










Here's a video describing its operation.







The way I have it hooked up is... when the red button you see in the video is pushed in, the video screen turns on and I see the front camera. When it's off.. the screen is off and it acts like a normal mirror. When I put the car in reverse, the mirror automatically turns on, switches to the other video input and displays the rear camera (the one with the red and green distance markers over the video). The reason I put the FRONT camera on a switch is because I don't want to be looking at its video output all the time... only when I need it.

I got the reverse signal from pin number 1 off the "B" connector off the CECM module. It's one of the outputs for the rear reverse bulbs. Problem is... it's not a constant output. It's got a 90% duty cycle. I'm guessing VW does to prolong the life of the bulbs. Either way, to overcome this, I just added a 47qF 35Volt capacitor to this ouput to smooth it out and the rear camera works great now. Here's the pictures of the rear backup LEDs as well..

they look small but they are bright AS HELL. Three samsung chips.. 18 bucks for the pair off ebay. Canbus compatible too


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice write up!! That front camera comes in handy, doesnt it?

This may be something I add to my growing list of mods!

Thanks for the info! Do you have a link to the mirror? Will it work with the light sensor/auto wipers?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

You need two more cameras on the side mirrors so you can get the bird view…






:thumbup:Good work otherwise! :beer::beer:


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the great stuffs.:thumbup:


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> I created this thread to show you what's possible as far as aftermarket rear (or front) view cameras. I wanted to keep my stock stereo, so buying an expensive aftermarket double din radio just for the camera input was not an option for me.
> 
> 
> *Parts I used...*
> ...


Could you use the camera in the emblem on the back where the trunk latch is?


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Interesting product! (and nice writeup).
I already have the OEM backup camera and I would like to retrofit Adaptive Cruise Control.
Would it be possible to wire this so that I can see the picture in my rear view mirror while keeping my OEM backup camera? (which would continue to use the RNS510).
There would be one extra advantage with this setup: you can have both cameras on at the same time! (although admittedly the front camera wouldn't really be useful when backing up, and vice versa).
And seeing that I want ACC (which requires a radar behind the VW emblem), could the camera be mounted lower? Like where the external temp sensor is located ?

PS: do you think you can post a link for the backup LEDs ?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Very Nice!

I did front and rear camera setup with my ANS-810 radio, and simple 2 way switch just on lower side of radio trim


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Interesting product! (and nice writeup).
> I already have the OEM backup camera and I would like to retrofit Adaptive Cruise Control.
> Would it be possible to wire this so that I can see the picture in my rear view mirror while keeping my OEM backup camera? (which would continue to use the RNS510).
> There would be one extra advantage with this setup: you can have both cameras on at the same time! (although admittedly the front camera wouldn't really be useful when backing up, and vice versa).
> ...


Well this mirror only accepts composite video inputs and your OEM rear view camera outputs an RGB signal. So that wouldn't work. However, if you add an aftermarket front view camera with a composite output then it'll work just fine 

Links to the LEDs..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181110296600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



peterek said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I did front and rear camera setup with my ANS-810 radio, and simple 2 way switch just on lower side of radio trim


Did you get the same front camera ? I noticed mine is a little bit dimmer than my backup camera.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Did you get the same front camera ? I noticed mine is a little bit dimmer than my backup camera.[/QUOTE]

No I have a simple rear view camera that i mounted in the lower grill, the problem is the picture on the camera is reversed.

But I ordered the same one like yours beacuse i want to be able to see what is in front of my bumper lip

IT is dimmer beacuse those two could have different lux rating


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Link to mirror?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.rearviewgps.com/product_view_9_66.html


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> Well this mirror only accepts composite video inputs and your OEM rear view camera outputs an RGB signal. So that wouldn't work. However, if you add an aftermarket front view camera with a composite output then it'll work just fine
> 
> Links to the LEDs..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181110296600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Perhaps I wasn't clear... I don't care if the OEM backup camera would work with this mirror/display I am only interested in the front camera. How do I wire it to come on when I put the car in first gear ?
And is it possible to mount it somewhere lower in the bumper ?


----------



## gletrina (Sep 3, 2011)

:thumbup:

How did you connect the 47qF 35Volt capacitor? I have the same problem on my EOS !!!


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

In parallel with the output of the module to ground.


----------



## Olvr007 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Can't find a way to run the cables for rear camera!*

Hi, old thread, but really need you guys' expertise. I also bought the same rear camera and I installed 90% of it all, but I can't, for the life of me, run the cables thru the bumper/bring the cable from the camera to the inside of the car thru the bumper. I tried separating the bumper a little and see if I could maneuver a hanger or something but I can't see thru. Any suggestions?


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

*How to run camera wire into car?*

Hey man I am wanting to do the exact same setup as you. I was curious as to how you ran the wires from the license plate bracket to the inside of the trunk. Sorry, I am just a beginner, and do not want to jack anything up.  thanks in advance


----------



## Davidc81 (Nov 17, 2015)

gunner1000 said:


> Hey man I am wanting to do the exact same setup as you. I was curious as to how you ran the wires from the license plate bracket to the inside of the trunk. Sorry, I am just a beginner, and do not want to jack anything up.  thanks in advance


Hi- I'm wondering this as well. I bought the license plate camera and not sure how to run the wire into the trunk. You only removed a portion of the rear bumper?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the flip out camera but i have done parking sensor retrofit and I don't think you have any straight forward way to snake wires into the car without removing the bumper. Once you remove the bumper it will be very straight forward. You will find rubber grommets that you can 
snake wires into the car and subsequently up front. Removing the bumper is very easy and you will be done in 30 minutes with everything.


----------

